# In memory of Sasha



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a pic of our dog Sasha on her last backpacking trip through the Hoover Wilderness northwest of Yosemite. She was a mix of what we believe to be Shepherd, Husky and Akbash that I found lost and starving while backcountry skiing in the Sierra, February of 2000. I literally had to carry her off the mountain, she had lost 35 of her 85 pounds. 

We shared countless adventures over the last 12 years but sadly she went to the rainbow bridge in October at 14 years old. I still miss her, probably always will, she was special. There was a bond between us that I can't describe, something miraculous happened that cold February afternoon. 

I'm reminded of Mark Twain's quote, "If you pick up a starving dog and make him prosperous, he will not bite you. That is the principal difference between a dog and a man."

We will bring our new GR puppy, Bailey home next Saturday and we're anxiously awaiting her arrival. A new adventure with many joyous memories is about to begin and I have been truly blessed.

Rest in peace sweet Sasha girl, your spirit lives on.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a pretty girl , sorry you had to say goodbye, you did a great thing,saving that girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

What a BEAUTIFUL dog !! Thank you for saving her. I look forward to seeing LOTS of pics of your new puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sasha was a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for taking her in and showing her the good life. You will be rewarded.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sasha is a beautiful girl. So sorry for the loss of such a sweet pooch. 

I hope your new puppy will be guided by her spirit and love.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a pretty girl. God put you two together. So sorry for your loss.

You will see her again, and it will seem as though only a moment has passed.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful girl she was! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful girl. 
Rest in peace sweet Sasha.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful! What an amazing and touching story. 

Best wishes with your puppy, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Sasha, I know she was very special. 

Thank you for giving her a wonderful life filled with love and lots of adventure. 

Godspeed sweet Sasha.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My goodness, she was a beautiful girl. Thank you for saving her. I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you strength.


----------



## nparker (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you all. Though her early years clearly had some rough spots she landed in a good place... for both of us. Finding a white dog in all of that snow was nothing short of a miracle, the odds of that happening was astronomical. 

It's never fun loosing a companion but I'm consoled in the fact she had a wonderful life and mine was enhanced immeasurably by having her at my side.


----------

